# Company of Heroes 2 - 2.Monitor schwarz



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

Moin leuts,


ich habe nen problem mit comapny of heroes 2 (beta)

und zwar wird der 2. monitor schwarz wenn ich das spiel starte. manchmal bleibt er auch an und zeigt die sachen an die dort gerade geöffnet sind, aber er aktualisiert sie nicht.
hat da wer für das problem schon ne lösung gefunden?


MFG


----------



## Speedy1612 (10. April 2013)

Woher hastn du die Beta ?


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

Steam.

Aber das beantwortet meine Frage nicht ^^


----------



## Ostfront (10. April 2013)

also ist eigentlich immer so wen du in den vollbild modus wechselt wird mein 2 auch schwarz auch bei anderen games.aber im fenster modus müsste der zweite anbleiben.


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

Das ist bei keinem einzigen game bei mir 
bei welchen games ist es denn bei dir so?

deswegen verwundert mich das ja auch so -.-"


----------



## Ostfront (10. April 2013)

coh 1, battlefield bad company,Farcry 3,mehr zocke ich zurzeit nicht.habe aber auch ne amd karte drin.


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

far cry 3 und coh1 machen bei mir keine probs, das andere zocke ich nicht ^^


----------



## Ostfront (10. April 2013)

hast du ne nvidia karte.


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

jop, steht aber auch in der signatur


----------



## Ostfront (10. April 2013)

jo sorry vieleicht gibt es ja einen unter schied zu amd keine ahnung.also bei mir ist es so eigentlich normal aber mal sehen ob noch jemand was schreibt.


----------



## Otep (10. April 2013)

Warum kannst Du die Beta schon spielen


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

die frage ist wieso ihr das nicht könnt ^^

der beta stress test läuft gerade ^^


----------



## Otep (10. April 2013)

Das is ne gute frage...

Hast DU die Digital Deluxe?


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

ne hab die ganz normale version.

back to topic


----------



## MonKAY (10. April 2013)

Bei mir hat raus und rein Tabben geholfen wenn das Bild nicht aktualisiert wurde.
Kann mich gerade nicht erinnern ob es einen Fenstermodus oder Vollbildfenstermodus gibt.


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

naja bei mir ist es so wenn ich einmal raustabbe dann geht das game in den fenstermodus und es wird auf dem 2. ganz normal aktualisiert.

wenn ich das fenster dann maximiere (vollbild) hört es auf zu aktualisieren bzw. wird schwarz.
und expliziet nen fenstermodus ingame gibts nicht unter den einstellungen.


----------



## Robonator (10. April 2013)

Eventuell liegt es ja am Game ? Ist ja immerhin auch nur die Beta


----------



## Err0r (10. April 2013)

mich hätte mal interessiert ob das auch noch andere haben 
und vll iwer nen lösungsansatz hat.

wenn es wirklich am game liegt, hoffe ich das da die sachen ausgebessert werden 
es ist ja auch nen stresstest ob die server das packen ^^


----------



## SiQ (11. April 2013)

MonKAY schrieb:


> Bei mir hat raus und rein Tabben geholfen wenn das Bild nicht aktualisiert wurde.
> Kann mich gerade nicht erinnern ob es einen Fenstermodus oder Vollbildfenstermodus gibt.



Hilft bei mir auch immer und darauf sollte man auch von selbst kommen können 
Ansonsten mal kurz auf Festermodus schalten und dann wieder zum Vollbildmodus wechseln.
Ich verstehe nicht wieso das bei euch dann nicht verschwindet. Probier das raustabben zur not 2-3mal, das hat manchmal bei mir bei CoD4 geholfen.


----------



## Err0r (11. April 2013)

ich habe es gestern noch einmal getestet.
man erkennt da keine regel ist dem tabben, mal geht es beim 1. mal...manchmal muss ich ca. 100 mal raustabben und es geht nicht!

ich hoffe das wird gefixt.


----------



## SiQ (11. April 2013)

Err0r schrieb:


> ich habe es gestern noch einmal getestet.
> man erkennt da keine regel ist dem tabben, mal geht es beim 1. mal...manchmal muss ich ca. 100 mal raustabben und es geht nicht!
> 
> ich hoffe das wird gefixt.



Sehr seltsam. Glaube nicht, dass das gefixt wird.


----------



## Err0r (12. April 2013)

es gibt nen forum wo man solche bugs posten kann 

aber ich war bis jetzt noch zu faul mir extra nen account anlegen ^^


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (16. April 2013)

btw., gibt es hier im Forum schon ein Company of Heroes 2 beta Thread ?

Wie trete ich denn einer Multiplayersitzung bei, ich kann Suchen, aber nix auswählen


----------



## Err0r (18. April 2013)

Du musst im Menü auf "Online" klicken und dann kann man in der mitte einstelungen vornehmen, da musste nur auch public stellen 
das wars eigentlich schon und ja du musst ne weile warten bis was gefunden wird


----------



## Zakuma (1. Juli 2013)

Err0r, habe das selbe Problem nur das es jetzt schon Final ist hat keiner bisher eine Lösung`?


----------



## Err0r (4. Juli 2013)

ich habe das problem jetzt nicht mehr in der finalen version.


----------

